# Hoyt accuwheel vs wheel 1/2



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

There used to be draw graphs available on their site, but I can't find them any more. Accuwheel new? I thought they've had them for a while now. They're "pre cam" vintage round wheels like we used to shoot some 20 years ago. I wouldn't expect any blinding speed, but they'd be very forgiving and easy to shoot compared to the rest of the cams they offer.


----------



## musikman43155 (Dec 4, 2007)

I also am interested in going from Cam & 1/2 to accuwheels. 

Any idea how much they cost new?


----------



## jcs-bowhunter (Jul 7, 2007)

Guess I'm the odd guy out on this one. I really like the Wheel & 1/2 on my Caribou. I have the draw stop installed and it took a while to get used to the back wall. But I'm more consistant with it shooting from treestands then my previous finger bow. That was a mid 90's Super Slam with the Energy Wheels (spongy back wall) and I was always very inconsistant with it from a treestand. My guess it that since neither are very fast that they have a similar power curve.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*Not complaining really*

The wheel 1/2 is all right,wish the draw length was more adjustable. It would be nice to shoot the two wheels side by side.


----------



## AKRuss (Jan 10, 2003)

Interesting, I've been curious how the Wheel 1/2 shoots with a stop. Does anyone know if the "new" AccuWheel has a stop?


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

AKRuss said:


> Interesting, I've been curious how the Wheel 1/2 shoots with a stop. Does anyone know if the "new" AccuWheel has a stop?


no, it doesnt.


----------



## shadowhunter (Oct 12, 2003)

*wheel 1/2 stop*

The stop works great, nice solid wall but the draw length adjustment is 'zip' so the string can't stretch or it will not be comfortable length.


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

Whats a good price for a Montega with the accuwheels and any where near me 
(Central Wisconsin) That a person could try one out?Thanks for any help.


----------



## TexasGuy (Jan 27, 2005)

Steve D said:


> Whats a good price for a Montega with the accuwheels and any where near me
> (Central Wisconsin) That a person could try one out?Thanks for any help.



Steve,

Highly unlikely you'll find a Montega "in stock" at any Hoyt Pro-Shop.....they are pretty much considered a specialty bow for finger-shooters....and there just ain't enough of us out there to make it worth keeping one in stock....

I was told by several pro-shops that 99% of Montega's sold are special-order, so you'll need to already know your exact draw-length, weight you want, etc.....

Your best bet is to attend a large, 3D tournament or NFAA target-tournament to find a few guys who shoot Montega's.....most will be happy to let you try it out.....


----------



## Steve D (Sep 24, 2005)

Texas Guy,thanks for the info appreciate it will have to start my search
and hope that I can get to try one out.


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

last time I checked my Hoyt dealer had one hanging on the rack for about a year. he might make you a heck of a deal on it.....


----------



## RMills (Jan 5, 2007)

*RMills*

Does anyone know where I can buy a set of accuwheels.
I need 3's to set up a bow to shoot fingers

Rusty Mills


----------



## fmoss3 (Apr 20, 2003)

Rusty;
Check with Louie Travis or Jim Treadgill at the outdoor nationals. That's all the barebow shooters shoot around here.
Frank Mosser


----------

